# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Apple criticized by left-handed org over iPhone 4

## BlackTerrel

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20008950-71.html

I am not sure if the fact that this group has 90,000 members is part of what makes America awesome - or if it is a sign of the downfall of our society with people bickering over useless $#@!.




> If you have an iPhone 4 and have been left hanging because you were hanging left, might I offer you some words of comfort? There is an organization for people like you. And the organization is not happy with Apple.
> 
> According to the Telegraph, the Left-Handers Club, which numbers some 90,000 members, claims Apple is "discriminating" against those whose left hand is their chosen one.
> 
> Lauren Milsom, who runs the Left-Handers Club, told the Telegraph: "I would strongly suggest that Steve Jobs employs left-handers in his design and testing team in future, and urgently address this issue to ensure the phone is fit for purpose."...
> 
> ...Perhaps there are those for whom designing a robotic arm (right-handed) just for the purpose might seem like too much effort. But the Left-Handers Club insists that Apple should have declared itself at fault and not left lefties in the lurch.
> 
> "Clearly more testing is needed to be certain this is the case, but if so, left-handed potential customers need to be warned that the phone will not work for them, until it can be redesigned to remedy the fault,'' Milsom told the Telegraph.
> ...

----------


## Deborah K

For Pete's sake!  I'm left handed and I've learned to adapt.  In kindergarten they only had right-handed scissors (back in the stone-age), so I had to learn to cut with my right hand.  Have been cutting that way ever since.  I even used to cut hair for a living.

These people need to get a life!

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

Yeah, that's ridiculous.

----------


## charrob

> For Pete's sake!  I'm left handed and I've learned to adapt.  In kindergarten they only had right-handed scissors (back in the stone-age), so I had to learn to cut with my right hand.  Have been cutting that way ever since.  I even used to cut hair for a living.
> 
> These people need to get a life!



hmmm.... i'm left handed too.  And, like you, i cut scissors with my right hand.  I was thinking on getting an iphone--  do you have one?  was it hard to adapt to?

i kind of think there probably was a good number of engineers working for Apple on the iphone that were probably left-handed.  I've worked with engineers my whole life and there always seems to be a much higher percentage of them that are left-handed than are in the general population.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

IDGI -- I just picked up my iPhone 3GS (which has the exact same controls layout as iPhone 4) and operated it flawlessly (if not even more naturally) with my opposite hands.  Are they going to sue over right-handed forks and spoons next?  Right handed chopsticks?  What in the world?

----------


## noxagol

More people expecting everything to be perfectly suited to them rather than having to adapt.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> hmmm.... i'm left handed too.  And, like you, i cut scissors with my right hand.  I was thinking on getting an iphone--  do you have one?  was it hard to adapt to?
> 
> i kind of think there probably was a good number of engineers working for Apple on the iphone that were probably left-handed.  I've worked with engineers my whole life and there always seems to be a much higher percentage of them that are left-handed than are in the general population.


I am at a dead loss here -- I may be a rightie but I am mostly ambidextrous (except for writing which is only because I 'went rightie' some time in middle school)

If anything the controls interface seems MORE natural leftie than rightie.

so I honestly am befuddled at this.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> IDGI -- I just picked up my iPhone 3GS (which has the exact same controls layout as iPhone 4) and operated it flawlessly (if not even more naturally) with my opposite hands.  Are they going to sue over right-handed forks and spoons next?  Right handed chopsticks?  What in the world?


+1

I'm right handed, but I can use my Iphone with my left-hand without any issues at all.   I don't understand this complaint, at all... 90,000 people... seriously?

----------


## Deborah K

> hmmm.... i'm left handed too.  And, like you, i cut scissors with my right hand.  I was thinking on getting an iphone--  do you have one?  was it hard to adapt to?
> 
> i kind of think there probably was a good number of engineers working for Apple on the iphone that were probably left-handed.  I've worked with engineers my whole life and there always seems to be a much higher percentage of them that are left-handed than are in the general population.


No I don't have an iphone.

----------


## charrob

> I am at a dead loss here -- I may be a rightie but I am mostly ambidextrous (except for writing which is only because I 'went rightie' some time in middle school)
> 
> If anything the controls interface seems MORE natural leftie than rightie.
> 
> so I honestly am befuddled at this.


ya, i agree...it sounds a bit overblown...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> ya, i agree...it sounds a bit overblown...


Find an Apple Store, a Best Buy, an AT&T store, or any other place that sells an iPhone, pick one up and try using it.  I'd be curious to see if you find anything that is more difficult for lefties than righties.  

The only thing I could possibly think of is the fact that the sliders work from left-to-right just like English text and handwriting -- but if you write in English (or any one of a dozen western languages) then the 'sweep from left to right' motion should be 2nd nature no matter which hand you use.

I seriously don't get it.

----------


## jbuttell

dupe post

----------


## jbuttell

Well, I use both hands - I don't like to hold the phone for too long on one side or the other. Seriously, holding a phone isn't exactly like holding a pen or even a mouse for that matter.

I also have the new Iphone 4, the signal issue... for me anyway, is not an issue. I have tried the death-grip on it and have witnessed the signal drop, but only in certain areas. At home, the death-grip doesn't reduce the signal shown on the phone at all.

That aside, other people I know have actually seen significantly stronger signals at their homes, where before they'd get dropped calls almost immediately after initiating a phone call.

I mean no disrespect to those who are having legitimate problems with the iPhone 4, but I have no doubt that a vast majority is just joining mob of complains for lack of anything else to do. Apple is the new big boy on the block and consequently they have a target painted on their back. I have my issues with Apple and some of their control-freak like policies, but some things they do well... very well.

I wouldn't trade the iphone for any other hardware out there right now. With most things out there, I hate to admit - I pat myself on my back saying I could do better.. but not here. A lot of inspired creativity went into the production of this thing.

----------


## roho76

This is a joke, right? The Onion?

----------


## bkreigh

They should file a complaint with car companies as well because when they make a standard car they dont put the shifter on the left side of the drivers seat.  HOW DARE THEM!!!!

----------


## CountryboyRonPaul

YouTube - Penn And Teller Get Hippies To Sign Water Banning Petition

----------


## Fox McCloud

wow, this is ridiculous.

Technology/computers has always been oriented to right-handers...you *can* get left-handed mice...but the majority of lefties I know still use their right hand for a mouse since everything, even programs, are geared that way.

----------


## james1906

I think they have a sinister motive.

----------

